# Please help! Fake or not??



## Aklobe (Sep 8, 2012)

Ok I think this is the right place to post this, but if it's not sorry.

I am looking to buy a GSD puppy. I contacted a breeder today about a puppy and she replied within minutes. I have a couple questions about AKC and if you think it would be ok to purchase a puppy from her.

Okay so here is what she replied with when I e-mailed her a couple questions about the dog.

_"Hi!

Purebred German Shepherd male and female. 
Date of Birth: 07/14/12
Colors: Black/Tan
Mom & Dad: AKC registered

Puppies are:
> Very Playful, alert
> They love other puppies and really like to play with older dogs
> German Shepherds are known to get along with cats
> Any and all puppies will get along with your children (they too, are "KIDS")
> They are already trained to go pee pee and poop OUTSIDE
> Puppies go inside of a crate just fine
> They have had their first set of shots and are wormed

We want to make sure the pups go to a wonderful home; to people who really want to have an awesome and brilliant dog. Our fee is $450. Each puppy will come with a package of food, vet paperwork with record of shots, Parent's AKC registration, and a puppy kit which includes HeartGuard, FrontLine, and coupons. They are ready for their new homes now. The parents are not at my home, as they belong to a friend who is on a business trip (we are rehoming the pups for him). I do however, have photos of their Mom and Dad ... see attachments (Mom is sitting; Dad standing).

Please let us know if you would like to meet the male or the female, and include a contact phone number. We will call you to set up an appointment.

Thank you,"_


----

I think it seems kind of fishy that she had this whole thing pre typed out. She didn't really answer my question either. I then replied to that asking that "the PUPPIES are AKC right?" I also asked her for pics of the puppies, which she provided since her add was flagged and taken off the site. Here is her response.

_Hi,

Just the parents are AKC registered. I will be reposting the ad on CL. I am sending you some photos._

Ok, now my real question for you. What does she mean by "just the parents are AKC registered"?? Shouldn't the puppies be AKC since the two parents are? Someone please help me out here! Any and ALL information is greatly appreciated! Thank you if you and sorry for the length


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

She didn't register litter?

AKC doesn't tell you anything about health and temperament.

IMO, something that sounds too good to be true probably is too good to be true.

I'd pass.


----------



## Aklobe (Sep 8, 2012)

zyppi said:


> She didn't register litter?
> 
> AKC doesn't tell you anything about health and temperament.
> 
> ...



Thanks a ton! I'll keep searching around then. Did sound a bit fishy.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

No no no, I wouldn't touch those dogs with a ten foot pole

No ACK registration and no viewing on site immediately of either of the parents OR any information such a elbows and hips certification, PLUS no mention of any health guarantee = no go, no matter how cheap they are


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Would not touch this with a ten foot pole. Keep looking.....but not on CL.


----------



## Aklobe (Sep 8, 2012)

PatchonGSD said:


> Would not touch this with a ten foot pole. Keep looking.....but not on CL.





Shade said:


> No no no, I wouldn't touch those dogs with a ten foot pole
> 
> No ACK registration and no viewing on site immediately of either of the parents OR any information such a elbows and hips certification, PLUS no mention of any health guarantee = no go, no matter how cheap they are




Thank you both! I'll keep looking. Just couldn't pass it up without asking, these pups were wayy too cute! Oh well!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

It could be a totally fake post also. However, if there's anything you do NOT want to buy of CL it's a German Shepherd puppy! Please see the thread on 'reputable breeders' and ask for references to find a good pup!


----------



## Aklobe (Sep 8, 2012)

Jag said:


> It could be a totally fake post also. However, if there's anything you do NOT want to buy of CL it's a German Shepherd puppy! Please see the thread on 'reputable breeders' and ask for references to find a good pup!


Okay. Will do! Thanks


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Run as fast as you can!


----------



## wink-_-wink (Aug 12, 2012)

BYB!!! What I did was every person I contacted I would also do a google search on and found MANY bad stories!! FIRST OFF thats a pre typed message that bothers me, second $450 seems way to cheap (unregistered I understand are cheaper but still thats LOW). Seems odd that the dog is bundled in a package deal with food and coupons and stuff like that. The real kicker is that your not aloud to see the parents! REAL breeders will not only invite you to meet the parents (Sire sometimes not on site) and I would visit as much as possible. Get to know them and their pups... My best piece of advise for you is DO YOUR RESEARCH! maybe save up a little more money and buy from a reputable breeder. You may think that $450 is perfect price and thats it but then when you add in all the vet bills your likely to incure you end up spending more than if you woulda bought a registered, chekced and certified pup. I am not saying that you wont get vet bills from a more expensive pup but in my case, my breeder is paying the vet bills that we recieved from having the pup for 2 weeks. Best of luck to you and that old saying, looks like a duck, walks like a duck talks like a duck its probably a duck, to good to be true for a reason!!!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

You will not find good breeders advertising their litters on Craigslist. For one thing, selling puppies on craigslist is prohibited, so anyone doing it is, by definition, a cheat. For that reason alone I would never buy a puppy from a craigslist poster, but there are so many many many other reasons not to buy from a backyard breeder. They do not care about health and temperament, so they do not do any health testing, no training, no titles, no registration, no nuthin'. 

If you tell us where you are located, hopefully someone will be able to refer you to a reputable breeder in your area.


----------



## Aklobe (Sep 8, 2012)

Freestep said:


> You will not find good breeders advertising their litters on Craigslist. For one thing, selling puppies on craigslist is prohibited, so anyone doing it is, by definition, a cheat. For that reason alone I would never buy a puppy from a craigslist poster, but there are so many many many other reasons not to buy from a backyard breeder. They do not care about health and temperament, so they do not do any health testing, no training, no titles, no registration, no nuthin'.
> 
> If you tell us where you are located, hopefully someone will be able to refer you to a reputable breeder in your area.





wink-_-wink said:


> BYB!!! What I did was every person I contacted I would also do a google search on and found MANY bad stories!! FIRST OFF thats a pre typed message that bothers me, second $450 seems way to cheap (unregistered I understand are cheaper but still thats LOW). Seems odd that the dog is bundled in a package deal with food and coupons and stuff like that. The real kicker is that your not aloud to see the parents! REAL breeders will not only invite you to meet the parents (Sire sometimes not on site) and I would visit as much as possible. Get to know them and their pups... My best piece of advise for you is DO YOUR RESEARCH! maybe save up a little more money and buy from a reputable breeder. You may think that $450 is perfect price and thats it but then when you add in all the vet bills your likely to incure you end up spending more than if you woulda bought a registered, chekced and certified pup. I am not saying that you wont get vet bills from a more expensive pup but in my case, my breeder is paying the vet bills that we recieved from having the pup for 2 weeks. Best of luck to you and that old saying, looks like a duck, walks like a duck talks like a duck its probably a duck, to good to be true for a reason!!!




Thank you both for responding. First off I'd like to say that I am no longer looking into this breeder (obviously). Second it's not really a money issue, i was just looking at pets on CL (what I do when I get bored) and found this. I am located in the chicagoland area and thinking about contacting an actual breeder tomorrow. Again thank you both for responding


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> The parents are not at my home, as they belong to a friend who is on a business trip (we are rehoming the pups for him).


This part would make me run for the hills. I do not believe any good breeder would allow a friend or acquaintance to sell their puppies.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

There are some very good breeders in your area.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

To be fair, the pretyped message doesn't bother me that much. Breeders are probably frequently bombarded with questions about their latest litters...

But the actual content of the message was concerning enough to make me take a pass.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Let's see , the parents are at the owner's home who is away on a business trip. So who is taking care of those dogs . What business trip for so long -- incarceration? maybe--. You have no proof that this person has any authority to sell the dogs . If she is merely re-homing them (selling) then any funds should be made out to the OWNER , not the agent . Who knows when they come back in to the picture he may be knocking on your door asking for more funds.

Grief all around -- stay away.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

The nonsense about the parents not being available makes it sound like a puppy mill to me, pretending to not to be one.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

I have no idea if it's fake or not...
I personally would NEVER buy a dog off of CL! 

I'm sure someone on here can direct you to a reputable breeder in/around Chicago area.


----------

